#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Radio 4 'Word Of Mouth'

## Neo

Programme discusses personal experiences of English usage in higher education and also 'Special English' a controlled form of English used in American broadcasts. 

BBC Radio 4 - Word of Mouth, The University of Babel

Episodes can also be downloaded from Radio 4 website.

----------

